# Five weeks in Portugal/Spain



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

Five weeks in Portugal/Spain arriving Santander. We enjoy coastal areas for walks and cycling. The only large city I would like to visit is Lisbon. Were should I go?, and were should I avoid? 

Campsite recommendations welcome. 

Trevor


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

When?
It could make a difference to the recommendations.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

The other year we followed the coastal path from Santander all the way through Northern Spain into Portugal and down into Southern Spain,although we did have a couple of months to do it in   
Northern Spain has a lovely coast line,great for the bikes with plenty to see in 3 weeks.

Les

I now see you have 5 weeks,so you could go all the way down the silver coast of Portugal ,


----------



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

May/June time


----------



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

I have been told Seville is a must in preference to Lisbon.

Thoughts

Trevor


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Trevor,
A nice campsite for visiting Lisboa is Costa de Caparica " ACSI book "Catch the bus just outside the site which will take you to the ferry port,take the ferry across to lisboa.
Would fully recommend the open top bus that goes around the city,you can get on / off when ever you see something that takes your fancy .
Overall a great day out.

Not been to Seville
Les


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Trevor

We are touring Europe for twelve months, started in Nov 2012. Sailed Portsmouth to Bilbao, mowzed our way thro Spain to Gib then headed for Portugal and spent 12 weeks there, 1 week at Tavira (the police site) was not too bad if a little uneven and the toilet block were not the best. Then we when to Armacao de Pera Camping as it was recommended on here. We went for 3 nights and stayed 11 weeks !!! great staff, bar area, tourist meals, pool. Toilet blocks are adequate ( use block 3 they are the best) We will return there next year and we made a lot of new friends too

cheers

DJM


----------



## billplant (Sep 1, 2007)

san vincente de la barqueras is nice and an easy drive down from santander, and you can stay overnight on the harbour, menu dl dia is good and reasonably priced at the smaller cafes.

The Picos de europa are brilliant for walking take the cable car up from fuente de (we overnighted in the car park last 3 years, its a good walk down again through the mountains.

Tthe tourist office in Potes should have walking route maps. There are two good acsi camps in Potes and camping cars are allowed overnight in the main car park.

The Sunflower Guide to the Picos is well worth the money.

Have a great trip we go to Santander in late august through to 9th oct.
will be going up to the Pyrenees and finishing in the Picos and last 5 days on the coast.

cheers

bill


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We did the route along Northern Atlantic Spain, through Galicia and down the coast of Portugal to the Lisbon area.
We never used any camp site's, and to be honest, we just went with the flow. We did the whole coast and stopped where we thought was nice and drove past what we did not like.
Just go and enjoy, don't plan where and when and I am sure you will enjoy.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Got back from Portugal couple of weeks back many good spots would recommend a stop at Tomar aire is just under the castle good day going round castle and grounds about 6 euros but its a Templar castle cross between castle/cathedral/army barracks that is just above Lisbon the point at penich is a wild spot in the same area , on the other side near the Spanish border is Monsaraz terraced car park below a lovely fortified town looking out over a massive barragem, with Bourne down below in the new town,
The wild spot at boca da rio is still the most wonderfull spot but almost 40 vans there this year , the spot at almograve is still superb ,


----------



## peterthebruce (Jun 21, 2006)

In Portugal we liked Camping Ria Formosa at Cabanas near Tavira. Great walks along the "soft" marshy coast and a great little village. Friendly family run the site. We were not so impressed with Albufeira which was quite a busy resort even in March although Camping Albufeira was a good site. 

Seville is a lovely city although we weren't too impressed with the site at Dos Hermanas. It was raining badly though.

We liked Camping Las Dunas at El Puerto de Santa Maria which is on the coast and next to a nice Spanish town with a convenient water bus to take you across the bay to Cadiz which is well worth a visit. Cycle paths and footpaths along the coast past the leisure port.

Hope this helps.


----------

